# a lot of oil



## Dusty56

I guess we'll have to go online to see what the planer looks like and read the other reviews.
Thanks for the 409 tip !


----------



## ShipWreck

Carburator cleaner could have done it in one shot.


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have owned that planer for about a year and a half, and ya..It was pretty well lubed up when I got it! It took a while before it stopped dripping and spitting..I kept a rag under the carriage when I would store it in case of drips. Except for that issue, I absolutely love my planer. It planes any lumber I put through it perfectly, handles tough to plane stuff like curly, and leaves very minimal planer marks that clean up easily with a little finish sanding. I have never had any issues with snipe..occasionally when I am dimensioning quickly and I take large bites (1/2 turn) I will get a little snipe, but I always stop a little short of the finished dimension and plane into the final size with smaller bites (1/8 turn) and the snipe goes away. I have planed a few hundred board feet..mostly Maple, Cherry, Walnut, and Red and White oak, and I am not even anywhere near needing to turn the inserts…still sharp and clean cutting! I have also planed glued up panels, and edge grain AND end grain cutting boards without a problem….


----------

